
The Dallas Entrepreneur Center – State of Entrepreneurship 2014 - bradleyjoyce
http://soe2014.thedec.co/
======
treybowles
Great things going on in Dallas for startups. Check it out!

------
msitarzewski
Stoked to see what's happening here in the Big D and surrounding areas!

